# seeds from d.c.



## gopot (Apr 19, 2015)

recently in Washington d.c. there was some sort of seed giveaway that appears to have been very popular. does anyone know if there are places to find seeds in dc now though?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2015)

I did not hear anything about this.  Did you get this information from a reliable source?  Do you know who the someone was that was supposed to be giving the seeds away?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...566ec8-d399-11e4-8fce-3941fc548f1c_story.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks AM.

I loved this line:  "Hundreds now have marijua naseeds.  But can they grow it?"


----------

